

These Polymer Drop-Downs Used by Google Are TERRIBLE UX - aagha
https://www.thinkwithgoogle.com/newsletter/thinkwithgoogle/signup

======
dcherman
Doesn't look like you can actually scroll with a mouse either. I mean the
scrolling itself works, but the dropdown closes on mouseup.

------
sp332
If they were a little faster I wouldn't mind them. It's funny that the scroll
bar shows up before the menu is drawn over to it, but is that the only
problem?

Edit: On a phone, the scroll bar doesn't show up, but the whole page scrolls
while I'm trying to scroll in the menu. That's a problem.

